# RSPCA Launch pet



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Rspca just launched a new pet food range, I their online shop


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Rice (26%), UK Sourced Chicken Meal (26%), Barley, Oats, UK Sourced Chicken Fat (3%), Sugar Beet Pulp, Vitamins, Minerals, Fish Meal, Brewers Yeast, Yucca Schidigera Extract (190 mg/kg)

Wouldn't touch that with a barge pole....


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Those weren't the ingredients I read on their online shop site, I will look again


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

jaycee05 said:


> Those weren't the ingredients I read on their online shop site, I will look again


That came straight from their site here RSPCA Pet Food |Dog | Complete Adult Dog Food

It's at the bottom of the page


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Jesus who the hell would put that into their animals ..... Seems like they are jumping on the band wagon of crap food .... Under the pretence of because we are the RSPCA and we care LOL , it's good and nutritional , for your pets ........... Ok i need to ZIP my mouth


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

How in the name of sense can they claim '*main* ingredient - fish' near the top of the page? Could someone please explain to me why the 'main' ingredient isn't rice or chicken meal? I see some fish meal between minerals and brewers yeast in the list of ingredients but I fail to see how fish could be claimed as a main component.


----------



## Tanji (Jul 17, 2013)

Not the worst dog food on the market but expensive for a second rate product


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

havoc said:


> How in the name of sense can they claim '*main* ingredient - fish' near the top of the page? Could someone please explain to me why the 'main' ingredient isn't rice or chicken meal? I see some fish meal between minerals and brewers yeast in the list of ingredients but I fail to see how fish could be claimed as a main component.


My OH said exactly the same thing, and he is not animal or food savvy :lol:


----------

